# Where do I get show fish



## Phantom663

I am looking into breeding show Berta. But I need a place to get them, I looked over aqua bid, but I don't like bidding. Is there a place where I won't have to spend any more than 20 on each fish??


----------



## Zhylis

Many of the fish on Aquabid have a "Buy It Now" option, so you don't have to get into a bidding war. The thing to keep in mind though is that there's also the cost of shipping, which can add $15 or more to the overall cost. Ebay is also an option. Serena has an online store: http://www.renasfishstore.ca/ There are also groups on Facebook or you can join the IBC. I'd also check out the Marketplace/For Sale section on any fish forums.

Side note: you're not going to get show quality fish for under $50. High quality breeders run ~$18-30. Breedable fish with minor flaws are ~$10-15. Shipping those fish to you will be an extra $10-15 for USPS 2-day or around $30-50 Express overnight.


----------



## Witchipoo

If you want to breed high quality fish you have to start with high quality fish. You can get cheap Bettas in a lot of places, but thier genetics are a crapshoot. 
The best aren't sold to the pet market, breeders would lose the best genetic material more often than not.
Learning show standards and starting with the best you can get your hands on is key.


----------



## BettaStarter24

You pay for quality most times. Even at the store that was near my place where you could buy show quality halfmoons, they were $35 to $40. The plakats were $15 but not all of them were "show quality". My girl from there is breeding and show quality for sure but my male giant isn't. My regular sized PK from there used to be in shows but you couldn't put him in one now.


----------



## KlD

i have some comp grade giants betta for sell. my giants got 1st and 2nd place in the GSB IBC 2016 contest


----------



## Witchipoo

KlD said:


> i have some comp grade giants betta for sell. my giants got 1st and 2nd place in the GSB IBC 2016 contest


You do? Are they PK or halfmoon? Can I see some pics? I think I might be in the market for a giant male. Where are you located?
Is it okay if I PM you?


----------



## Hallyx

And, if you're looking to place any nice-looking, healthy culls, let me stand first in line here.


----------



## logisticsguy

If you want I can give you a few names of world class breeders that will get you terrific show stock for good price because they are awesome. Go with people that have actually won awards with their stock. It would likely save you much time and money if you decide to breed and enter shows.


----------



## AzureMyst

I don't think you're going to find a breeder who breeds to showing standards selling their fish for under $20. Maybe if it's an auction you will. Shipping tends to be at least $25 by itself, not including the price of the fish! But there are show quality fish that are 'Buy Nows' on ebay and aquabid... but definately expect to spend at least $40 on a good breeder fish thats up to standards with minor faults.


----------



## LitasBettas

Does anyone know where you can get show / or very nice females in the UK I see a lot of stunning girls in the US but seem somewhat limited in the UK.


----------



## Jootje67

There are some nice breeders in the UK, but don't know if they are in your neighbourhood. Think you have to know there will be also a kind of bettashow in June, this year.  will see if I can get the announcement poster.


----------



## LitasBettas

Thank you.


----------



## Jootje67

I hope you are somewhere near while I do not know we're this show really is on the map 
Here are the pictures. Hmmm got problems to upload the pics :crying:


----------



## haley3k1

Like a lot of people have said, if you want to breed bettas, it's gonna be expensive. A real show quality betta isn't going to be cheap. There are some females that will be $15, but you still have to pay for shipping and even then, most of them aren't the best quality. There are also some local breeders, but I've still yet to find any with quality as high and unique as Thai breeders. So in short, no, you can't buy a show quality betta for less than $20. For the best, show quality bettas, you want to buy them from Thailand where they actually have regular fish shows and people actually breed them to standard. Aquabid and ebay are the best places for that. Most auctions have buy it now options where no bidding is needed, but bidding can actually get you a much better deal. If your seriously considering show bettas, you need to consider auctions. Bettas bought from other countries will cost you the fish price, international shipping price (usually $5), and transhipper price (somewhere around $30 for one, with huge discounts on multiple fish). Not to mention the tanks for adults and 200+/- babies, filters, heaters, live food, brine shrimp, almond leaves, water conditioner, thermometer, daily food, and possible medications you'll need to buy. Breeding simply isn't a cheap or easy hobby.


----------



## Jootje67

Haley3K1, this English show have some showbreeders wich also come to shows in Europe and are well known to other European breeders 😉
I don't think Thai, or any other Aziatisch breeders are the best like you messaged. You really have to know them and ask them for their stock. Most of them sell RT and that isn't show or breeding material at all.
Most breeders with a name have very great fish, I also myself get fish from recommended breeders out of Indonesia or Thailand 😊

Verstuurd vanaf mijn E6653 met Tapatalk


----------



## haley3k1

Unfortunately, I don't live in Europe or anywhere near betta shows. :frown2: There was one last year, 4 hours away from me, but it shut down due to unpopularity. There is also a betta breeder club in my area but it too has seen lots less traffic recently. All local breeders around me have subpar fish, which is why I say I've had better luck with Thai bettas. And I totally agree with asking for stock, that goes for international breeders too. There's been many times I've asked a breeder if they have something I'm looking for and they'll send me a pic of a beautiful fish they don't even have advertised. It's like hitting the jackpot! lol


----------

